# Toro CCR-2000 Question



## TOROCCR2000 (May 6, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm new in this forum and hope to share some infos about Toro snowblowers with two stroke engines, btw. I've two beautiful CCR-2000 snowblowers (1987/1997). The 1987 thrower has been working like a champ and I'm very proud of it, just love these Suzuki engines.

Recently, I replaced the lower housing, very common, and unfortunately the paddles are now so close that they touch it while working.

My question: is there something I did wrong while replacing the lower housing or could the top housing have been damaged (bent like a V) by the previous owner?

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Bob


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Can you post a picture of the housing and how close the paddle is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

evh said:


> Can you post a picture of the housing and how close the paddle is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


unfortunately I don't think he will be able to post pictures until he posts 10 times


----------



## TOROCCR2000 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks guys for your help, here are some pictures for you, just let me know if you need more.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the problem is with the paddles, a few years ago I replaced the paddles on all my ss toro's, two got oem toro paddles and the others got after market paddles. the aftermarket paddles rub the housing the toro paddles don't


----------



## TOROCCR2000 (May 6, 2017)

Hi detdrbuzzard and thanks for help. I remounted today the previous old OEM Toro paddles but they are still rubbing the lower housing. I think the problem might be the mainframe and/or the top housing that are bent. Now I'm stuck and looking for more advise, any info would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TOROCCR2000 (May 6, 2017)

Here are some pictures of the old damaged lower housing and with it paddles didn't rub at all.


----------



## TOROCCR2000 (May 6, 2017)

Btw, this is the OEM lower housing I bought, and I guess it's OEM 

OEM Toro Snowblower Lower Housing 119-1551 CCR2450, CCR3650, CCR2000, CCR3000


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the new lower housing could be defective, I changed one lower housing years ago and it didn't cause the paddles to rub


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

How about trimming some rubber off of the paddles? You will know exactly what areas to trim based on the wear marks on the frame. remove the paddle, clamp it flat to a wood work surface and use a new blade on your utility knife. Because the old paddles now rub, maybe they will work (i.e. they fit tighter to the frame now - I assume you replaced them because the gap was getting too large). You could try those first and see if the trimming is to your satisfaction before changing/hurting the new ones.

A thought.


----------



## TOROCCR2000 (May 6, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the new lower housing could be defective, I changed one lower housing years ago and it didn't cause the paddles to rub


Good point, I ordered another OEM lower housing from another company and I'll let you know as soon as I get it. Thanks


----------



## TOROCCR2000 (May 6, 2017)

evh said:


> How about trimming some rubber off of the paddles? You will know exactly what areas to trim based on the wear marks on the frame. remove the paddle, clamp it flat to a wood work surface and use a new blade on your utility knife. Because the old paddles now rub, maybe they will work (i.e. they fit tighter to the frame now - I assume you replaced them because the gap was getting too large). You could try those first and see if the trimming is to your satisfaction before changing/hurting the new ones.
> 
> A thought.


That's another good point, btw. shouldn't work it with the second new OEM lower housing then I'll consider this good recommendation and let you know.

Thanks so much


----------



## HowOldIsYourChurch (Mar 12, 2014)

Any update on the new housing?


----------

